# Winter is here



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> View attachment 94423


50 here. Short sleeves

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm on the way... Bringing 3 dogs and s wife though...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2016)

We're not to far off....still dropping too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm on the way... Bringing 3 dogs and s wife though...


We can go swimming here


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 94428
> 
> We're not to far off....still dropping too.


Hey you posted your IQ

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

Going up here- got to zero- 30 degrees.


----------



## Brink (Jan 4, 2016)

Who wants to live in my cage?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

Brink said:


> Who wants to live in my cage?
> 
> View attachment 94429


 

57 inside - you are crazier then a monkey- even they know how to turn up the heat...........

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> 57 inside - you are crazier then a monkey- even they know how to turn up the heat...........



At some point during the day, the wind blew front door open.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 5, 2016)

8° with a 17 mph wind? That's COLD! Gary


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 5, 2016)

It's ten here. Been outside playing with a dead car for over an hour.... Inside warming up under a blanket with the lab for heat. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

12 here , @CWS and I was going to mill up some logs today......gonna hold off so it can be a bit more comfortable


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok the dog bowl had some hard water in it this morning. Time to use vacation days and get back in bed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 5, 2016)

Yep, got cold here... first time it's been in the 20's since the first week of November here. I hate cold, but this warm weather really threw the deer off their game (or perhaps mine) this year. Here's to 2 more weeks of deer season and cold weather.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 5, 2016)

It dropped into the single digits overnight for the first time this winter, just crept back up over 10 degrees now.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 5, 2016)

Still a little warmer than usual - it's been in the 20's lately. But by this weekend it will be single digits, with overnight temps below 0. We'll see if I can get the shop warm enough to work in on Friday and Saturday...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2016)

We are out of the deep freeze for now- 30 this AM- freezing rain - roads are horrible and the drivers are worse....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Hey you posted your IQ



Nooo...that's my shoe size...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Nooo...that's my shoe size...



Wow! I'd love to fit into those.


----------

